# MR WALES 2009



## bigsteve1974

*Nabba Wales 2009. Saturday May 2nd..*

*
*

*
*Barry Memorial Hall Theatre

Barry

South Wales

Contact Details

Mike richards @ Bodymasters Gym

1 Caerleon Road

Newport

GWENT

Tel:- 01633 255 633

Or 07790234640

Email:[email protected]


----------



## big silver back

Cant wait lots of good competitors, should be a great show. Great guest star too :thumb:


----------



## big silver back




----------



## GHS

I assume there will be a junior class?

What date is the show?

GHS


----------



## big silver back

2nd may, there is a junior class and they were pretty good last year as i remember


----------



## 3752

its in the first post mate.... 

it will be a really good show there are some class physiques coming out of Wales in recent years i am sure this year will be no different....see you all in Southport....


----------



## GHS

I don't know how I missed that :lol:

I'll look forward to seeing pictures from this......

GHS


----------



## marcus1436114607

hope to see you there steve not sure what cat im entering yet, im a little off right now. but will be there to shout if I dont make condition.


----------



## Joshua

It should be great - I am looking forward to it.

What is the score on tickets (availability, cost, etc)?

J


----------



## GHS

Spammer? :ban:

GHS


----------



## bigsteve1974

Joshua said:


> It should be great - I am looking forward to it.
> 
> What is the score on tickets (availability, cost, etc)?
> 
> J


you are usually okay on the day with regards to tickets....

i thgink the pre judge is £5(1pm) just evening £10... or all day £12....

think are a few good boys doing it this year....... :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Any confirmed names other than yourself steve?


----------



## 3752

Steve is not competing at the NABBA wales this year


----------



## big silver back

Im confused?? Reading his posts i thought he was?? :confused1: Sorry Steve my bad


----------



## W33BAM

big silver back said:


> View attachment 22883


Is this not the french dude? Awesome physique he has. And a very pleasing poser.

Canna mind his name, but I'm sure he won his class at the Nabba british last year...


----------



## big silver back

Lionel Beyeke he won the Nabba Universe, Imo he should have won the pro in which he came second too. :thumb:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

big silver back said:


> Any confirmed names other than yourself steve?


Phil Spooner looking huge and ripped Class 1

Wayne Keene huge and getting ready slowly :whistling: Class 3

Lee Callaghan huge and training hard Class 4

A rumour going round that the Old Gladiator himself Alex Georgijev is entering too!!!

Should be a sell out again if all the competitors that have registered turn up, as there are quite a few more that i havent mentioned ! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Im confused?? Reading his posts i thought he was?? :confused1: Sorry Steve my bad


he was going to do it but we decided it was best after just opening a gym to sit this one out.



XL BODIES LTD said:


> A rumour going round that the Old Gladiator himself Alex Georgijev is entering too!!!


why is this guy an ex pro doing amateur shows? he did the UKBFF welsh last year but never turned up at the finals....


----------



## POWERPANTS97

Lionel Beyeke.

PP97.


----------



## big silver back

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Phil Spooner looking huge and ripped Class 1
> 
> Wayne Keene huge and getting ready slowly :whistling: Class 3
> 
> Lee Callaghan huge and training hard Class 4
> 
> A rumour going round that the Old Gladiator himself Alex Georgijev is entering too!!!
> 
> Should be a sell out again if all the competitors that have registered turn up, as there are quite a few more that i havent mentioned ! :thumbup1:


Thanks XL, I was gonna have a go at the first timers myself but ive left it a bit late now 7 weeks just aint enough time to diet when your 21 stone! lol :whistling:


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> he was going to do it but we decided it was best after just opening a gym to sit this one out.
> 
> why is this guy an ex pro doing amateur shows? he did the UKBFF welsh last year but never turned up at the finals....


I think there was a bit of a stink after he entered the UKFBB welsh, he entered at short notice or something??? I know he was a pro but hes a top guy with a awsome physique and i think bb fans would be happy to see him compete at any show amateur or professional, not so good to compete against him tho!! lol :whistling:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

big silver back said:


> Thanks XL, I was gonna have a go at the first timers myself but ive left it a bit late now 7 weeks just aint enough time to diet when your 21 stone! lol :whistling:


Probably have big silver, however it depends how much body fat your carrying ?

The NABBA Wales is a good first show to enter though mate, so think about it!


----------



## big silver back

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Probably have big silver, however it depends how much body fat your carrying ?
> 
> The NABBA Wales is a good first show to enter though mate, so think about it!


I havent ruled anything out im dieting and doin 3 hrs of cardio a day so ill wait and see. Cheers XL :beer:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

big silver back said:


> I think there was a bit of a stink after he entered the UKFBB welsh, he entered at short notice or something??? I know he was a pro but hes a top guy with a awsome physique and i think bb fans would be happy to see him compete at any show amateur or professional, not so good to compete against him tho!! lol :whistling:


I agree, Alex is a nice guy and he does have an awsome physique, however he is there to be beaten!

He was not in tip top condition at the Welsh UKBFF!

Talking to one competitor Saturday, he was happy if Alex did enter, as to stand on stage and compete with a seasoned bodybuilder of his stature, would make winning that much better, were his thoughts


----------



## sbeast007

ill have to see if im off work would love to go n have a watch as ive never been to one


----------



## big silver back

XL BODIES LTD said:


> I agree, Alex is a nice guy and he does have an awsome physique, however he is there to be beaten!
> 
> He was not in tip top condition at the Welsh UKBFF!
> 
> Talking to one competitor Saturday, he was happy if Alex did enter, as to stand on stage and compete with a seasoned bodybuilder of his stature, would make winning that much better, were his thoughts


I agree thats what its all about im not saying that he cant be beaten, it ups the game for everyone else so they come in at their best i suppose everyone wants to beat a pro. There are so many great physiques in wales its will be a great show. :thumb:


----------



## 3752

i am sure he is a top guy maybe he should then go on and do the finals against the other top guys....


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Pscarb said:


> i am sure he is a top guy maybe he should then go on and do the finals against the other top guys....


I think your right Paul, however i dont personally believe that Alex would be able to beat the top guys of today in the UKBFF Britain.


----------



## 3752

XL BODIES LTD said:


> I think your right Paul, however i dont personally believe that Alex would be able to beat the top guys of today in the UKBFF Britain.


that is my point mate....


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Pscarb said:


> that is my point mate....


I know mate 

Is it not better to retire at the 'Top' than be de-throned and remembered for your losses!


----------



## bigsteve1974

big silver back said:


> Im confused?? Reading his posts i thought he was?? :confused1: Sorry Steve my bad


Ha ,,.,. thats o.k mate... way too much going on for me at the moment...

should be a good show... think there are a few doing the class 1 this year... compared to just myself last year. :confused1:

i have 3 first timers from my gym competing 3 good boys...nice shapes.... one of them hasnt touche3d anyy gear at all.. and his shape is unreal... just needs a touch more size... he is actually growing into the show....

cant wait.

steve


----------



## big silver back

bigsteve1974 said:


> Ha ,,.,. thats o.k mate... way too much going on for me at the moment...
> 
> should be a good show... think there are a few doing the class 1 this year... compared to just myself last year. :confused1:
> 
> i have 3 first timers from my gym competing 3 good boys...nice shapes.... one of them hasnt touche3d anyy gear at all.. and his shape is unreal... just needs a touch more size... he is actually growing into the show....
> 
> cant wait.
> 
> steve


Nevermind mate plenty of time to compete, i was looking forward to seeing you on stage again i thought you looked huge last year :thumbup1:


----------



## bigsteve1974

big silver back said:


> Nevermind mate plenty of time to compete, i was looking forward to seeing you on stage again i thought you looked huge last year :thumbup1:


Thanks mate.... maybe september this year,.....?..got an awesome training partner who is pushing beyond beleif.... hes Huge... never come across a guy who trains so hard.,.....trying to get him to compete in septmeber... at the moment he's 5'7 and 20 stone and aint carrying too much BF..... think he could do some serious damage... with the right help(scarb's:thumb...

speak soon....

steve


----------



## jono26

Pscarb said:


> its in the first post mate....
> 
> it will be a really good show there are some class physiques coming out of Wales in recent years i am sure this year will be no different....see you all in Southport....


hey there i was wandering if u could help me i couldnt make it to mr wales this year and i was wandering how a guy called rod knight got on, could u help in any way

thanks jono26


----------



## flatout.com

jono26 said:


> hey there i was wandering if u could help me i couldnt make it to mr wales this year and i was wandering how a guy called rod knight got on, could u help in any way
> 
> thanks jono26


second mate, looked a bit gutted. but isn't everyone who doesnt win:thumb:

phil spooner won the class.


----------



## jono26

chhers mike. , still qualify for the big one in 2 weeks tho 2nd place dosent it?


----------



## bigsteve1974

jono26 said:


> chhers mike. , still qualify for the big one in 2 weeks tho 2nd place dosent it?


yes Rod qualifies... to be honest with you if he drops down a few pound than he could do some damage at the brits...

The over 50's guy john young was awesome... the guy has Never competed before and only dieted for 5 weeks....think he could go and maybe win the brits.....

steve


----------



## chrish3901

how was the novice class?


----------



## jono26

do u know where i can get tosee the photos is there a link at all

cheers jono26


----------



## doggrapp lifter

first timers !! tut tut.


----------



## doggrapp lifter

speaking my mind neva hurt me hehe


----------

